# Freezing reds and specs



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Can red and spec fillets be frozen and not turn to mush when thawed out ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Do it all the time. The key to freezing any fillet is to vacuum seal them.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

do you have to freeze them in water or just put them in a bag by themselves and vacume seal ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CCC (10/31/2008)*do you have to freeze them in water or just put them in a bag by themselves and vacume seal ?


No water or anything of the sort. Just the fillet. I eat my fish sometimes 4-5 months later and it tastes great.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent, I think I will try ziplocks new bags that you can vacume seal. Thanks


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

if you catch a lot of fish it is worth it to invest in a food saver (vacuum sealer). you dont want any water on the fillets when you seal them. bluffman told me a trick to get em dry. just shake em off good, lay out paper towels on a plate put the fillets on the paper towels and put them in the freezer for just a couple of minutes, then take them out and seal them up. the trick to fresh fish is keepin em cold while you are fishing and when you get home clean them immediately, andget em sealed up and in the freezer.:letsdrink


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree about the food saver(just make sure you don't get the cheap one--get one of the better models)

I got one earlier this year and have been using it to freeze all kinds of stuff. Works GREAT. No freezer burn, no water necessary to dilute the flavor. 

On the reds though, make sure you cut the bloodline out COMPLETELY before you freeze. I wouldn't leave any red meat on there at all =fishey


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Specks will definitely get mushy unless you vacumn seal them. I would definitely invest in a good sealer.


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

I allway put just a little water in the bag but not to much it will get mush. Just throw the fillets in the bag and pit it in the freezer


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Cut the blood line out of redfish before you freeze them or they will get strong. Same goes for red snapper and any others with a bloodline.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Or you could just keep what your family can eat in a meal or two and release the rest for another day. Fresh fish taste better hands down and you can do your part for our fishery.


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vacuum sealing work great. I have gone offshore and froze snapper and grouper for several months and it tastes great. In my opinion its a lot better than filling a bag with fish and water and throwing it in the freezer


----------

